# epoxy floor and front door



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey folks! few snaps from recent front door job and some epoxy for the fans of specialty concrete coatings.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

What's your epoxy system?


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Florock epoxy system. 1 epoxy coat primer, 1 coat self leveling epoxy, 1 coat chemical resistant urethane.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice job- bet you made some coin


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Nice floor, looks nice and smooth like a skating rink. Great work:thumbup: 

but your mixing guy looks like he had too many fumes.:blink:


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Gracobucks said:


> Nice floor, looks nice and smooth like a skating rink. Great work:thumbup:
> 
> but your mixing guy looks like he had too many fumes.:blink:



Thank you! He was just tired, I think at that point we were at 20+ hour shift . he took the respirator off for the picture, he wears a full face respirator.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

What aggregate did you use?


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Roamer, that floor was 100% totally smooth as requested by the customer, but to answer your question generally we would use bleached aluminum oxide.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

No concerns about slips and falls? Typically those high sheen epoxy floors are as slippery as ice with the slightest bit of moisture of grease.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes we made the customer aware of that fact, he understood it and that's exactly what he wanted, so that's what we did. Ive heard a few people slipped and fell on that floor, but hey I listen to requests from the one whos making out that check.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a floor we did for the World Bank in DC.

https://www.facebook.com/1643515102...4351510282634/894117560639355/?type=1&theater


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow- Nice job

Its always great to admire good work..Good Job!


----------



## rebaccaliare (May 4, 2015)

Great Work ! I really liked the images shared. The Flooring work looks like you worked with the best quality paints and with full dedication.


----------

